# Acorn Bee LLC



## The Honey Householder

Sorry a little slow to report. This was 2014 order to try there product out.
Last summer I was coming into a heavy honey flow and needed frames. I had seen acorn bee llc in the ABJ and gave Nick a call. I told him what I was looking for and he had me a shipping quote within the hour. I placed the order, and I had my shipment within 10 days. The frame were well coated(better then any of the other guys frames). I just ordered a skid to try them out and wow out of 1152 frames only 17 didn't get drawn. Most of the frames had been extracted twice.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

This product is good enough that I would deal it out of my warehouse. Nick has my 2015 frame sales. Looking to place 2015 order for another 8-9 skids of frames. Can't beat the price either.

Don't have to take my word. Give him a call and find out for yourself.

acornbee.com 1-877-255-6078 Call Nick Lissaman

Thanks,

Ron Householder


----------



## Mbeck

1152 ea. 72 per case must 6 1/4" ?

How are they uncapped? 

Any experience with the deep frames?


----------



## Honey-4-All

When Nick was with Pe^rco he did a very fine job of being attentive to the beekeepers needs and getting stuff done. My last order there was 30,000 frames and it went very smooth. I have not tried his new line but my experience with Nick has always shown he has a no nonsense get er done attitude. Not surprised by this review at all.

Guess it did not hurt that you had a bumper crop to push the draw.........


----------



## honeyman46408

I can say the Nick serves the little guy with the same service and the BIG buys, I bought from him @ both places and will again :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mbeck

I agree, I should add that I think the bees jumped on drawing out fast than the "other" brand and the cell walls on the foundation had fewer flaws.
I also haven't noticed deep frames warping like the last batch of I ordered from the "other" brand. Time will tell .


----------



## honeyman46408

I just got another shipment today and "Nick" and his product is #1 in my book!!


----------



## cfalls

Also happy with Acorn heavy wax frames. Have ordered through Blythewood and Amazon.


----------



## AstroBee

I've been hearing others talking about Acorn for a few years, so finally this year I bought a 100 sheets to give it a shot. When I got the "Heavy wax" foundation, I was slightly disappointed, as I was expecting the wax to appear heavier. It smelled a bit off too - not like Rite-Cell foundation, which smells more like beeswax. I bought it from amazon, but contacted Nick to see if there was any identifier on the package to be certain that what I received was indeed "heavy wax". He assured me that it was, and he suggested that I give it to the bees and let them decide. I took his advice, and I'm glad to report that the bees really did a fantastic job with it. The foundation was drawn out perfectly and quickly. So far, it seems to measure up to all the hype that I've been hearing.


----------

